# New DSLR



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey there guys,
I have been looking around for a while now for a new camera, because my phone camera isn't good enough for me. I want a one that will take pictures in RAW format, and be able to take great macro images. As I know diddly squat about cameras (Zulu's article helped :grin, I figured I'd ask you guys. 

Here are the ones I have chosen, after a bit of research:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panasonic-Lumix-14-1MP-Digital-Camera/dp/B003WOKU4W/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fujifilm-Fi...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1323529157&sr=1-78

Are they any good?
Thanks!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never used a Lumix so I can't really comment much about them, other than when I was looking for my new camera last year, I weren't too keen on the 'feel' of their cameras - That is purely relative for my hands though, it'll likely feel totally different for you, and Leica lenses are excellent quality.

I can heartily recommend Fujifilm though, I'm extremely happy and impressed with both my S2500HD Bridge-camera and Mrs WereBo's pocket 'Point-'n'-shoot' thingy, even though it's pink-coloured :grin:

If you do opt for the FinePix HS20EXR and you later decide you don't like it, I'd be happy to swap my S2500HD with you.... :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hai there WereBo! :wave:
Are these two about the same then? The Lumix does look better, but i have heard things bout thier batteries and customer service that isn't too good. :/
Are the lenses changeable?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The Fujifilm seems to have slightly better specs, greater zoom-length (You can never have too much zoom :wink and more MPs 16 MP v 14.1 MPs) as well as more features etc.

I haven't heard about the Panasonics's battery performance or customer-service, but with a set of 'Sanyo eneloop' batteries (they come pre-charged and can supply up to 27milliamps/hour) with a decent 'Intelligent' charger, you'll get a heckofa lotta shots before needing to recharge them. When I was out with my S2500HD t'other week, I got over 250 shots and the in-camera battery-indicator still showed full-charge :grin


They're what's called 'Bridge Cameras', they bridge between the P&S and DSLR's. The lenses aren't interchangeable (hence the zoom-ranges) but they have a lot of DSLR features and electronics.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Ya, I think I heard of 'Bridge Cameras'. 
For taking pictures in RAW, do I need a special type of memory card? I think I read somewhere that you do...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have never heard of needing a special memory card. The only thing to remember is that RAW images are much larger files and that you need special software to process the raw files. I would imagine that the software will be supplied with the camera.

If you intend to shoot in raw, just make sure that you get a card large enough. Also make sure that the card is equal to or smaller than the maximum size that the camera will take.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

No, RAW is a setting in the camera.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I have got the software needed for processing RAW, Photoshop CS5 etc.


> Also make sure that the card is equal to or smaller than the maximum size that the camera will take.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Some cameras will not store on cards larger than say 4GB. Some will accept 16Gb or even 32Gb. There is a maximum limit and it should be mentioned in the hand book - if not, contact the seller and ask.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh, I see. How can I find out before hand?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Go into the local camera store and ask. Alternatively, Google the camera make/model and research the reviews.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you visit the manufacturer's web-site, you should be able to DL the camera's manual, it should be in there, usually in the 'Specs' area - It's also worth checking the expected battery-life for various uses etc..

It's also handy to have a read through the rest of the manual, it'll give you an idea of how easy the menus are to navigate, and so on :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Ooudestomp said:


> For taking pictures in RAW, do I need a special type of memory card? I think I read somewhere that you do...



The only consideration here is the write speed of the card - because of RAW image's large size the camera takes longer to store them. The faster the write speed of the card, the more frames you can take in a shorter time. This is especially relevant if taking action shots where you may want to be using burst mode to capture multiple images. 

This article explains this and gives a table for usage of SD cards.

Of course, the faster the card's write speed the more expensive they become :sigh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

zuluclayman said:


> ................
> 
> Of course, the faster the card's write speed the more expensive they become :sigh:


Yep, although digital photography can be an expensive outlay (decent memory-card, decent batteries + charger etc.), you soon recover the costs with the money saved by not having to pay for film processing and printing, as in the old 35mm cameras :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Just a thought, how much would you guys expect to pay for a used (vgc) Cannon 400d, body only?
And, err, whats the difference between the HS10 and the HS20?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The HS20 is an updated replacement for the HS10, I found a review which shows the improvements over the older one here -> *Link*.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

I see, thanks. On that site it showed a cheaper place to buy it as well 
£235 on Amazon, £220 on SimplyElectronics!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe... Glad to have been of help :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyhoo, I bought the HS20 EXR, and a 16GB SDHC memory card, should get it next week


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice one







- I'm now officially jealous! :grin:


I was a bit upset when I finally decided on my S2500HD and got it for my Christmas-pressie last year, they released the HS10 about 2 weeks later! It's not that I'm unhappy with my cam, but...... :laugh:


I do recommend getting high quality rechargeable batteries for the camera, these ones come pre-charged and are very highly rated for cameras - *Sony Eneloop*. There are apparently 2850mAh available, but they seem very few and far between.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm gonna get some batteries, but at the moment I am a bit broke... :grin:

I wanted to get a case and another memory card too, but I am going to have to save up first. Its a bit weird though, on amazon the HS10 is more expensive than the HS20, but they say the HS20 is better, not to mention 10MP vs 16MP :/


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You shouldn't need another mem-card for a while, unless you're planning on shooting entirely .RAW..RAW+JPG pics. even then you'll need a helluva lot of pics to fill that 16Gb card.

A decent carry-case is definitely a good idea though, I was lucky with my camera as Dixons-Online had a special deal, with camera, padded camera-case and 2Gb SDHC-card on a Christmas special offer at £169 for the lot. They even threw in a pack of 4 'Gold-Top' batteries so I could play with it straight away :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Have fun with your new camera as soon as it arrives Ooudestomp .. I'm (We're) expecting to see some nice shots from you to see how well it behaves and how well you progress as you learn different ways of using it.

:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I would recommend another set of batteries before another storage card. ALWAYS carry a spare set.

Imagine how I felt. For over 50 years, I wanted to visit the Grand Canyon. A few years back, I managed to do just that. I stood on the rim and my jaw dropped! What an awe inspiring vista before me. It was exactly as I had seen it in a film when I was 10 years old.

I grabbed my first digital camera, a Nikon 5700, switched it on to take those 'once in a lifetime' pictures... Battery Flat! Imagine my disappointment.

Fortunately, I had a Canon EOS 5 35mm camera and several rolls of film, so all was not lost. However, I vowed never to have the let down of a flat battery again. When I got back home, a quick search on eBay soon sorted that out. I bought 4 spares.

I have two sets of batteries for my two Canon DSLRs and several sets of AAs for ancillery kit like the flash guns and a few button cells for things like intervalometer, wireless remote triggers, watches and hearing aids :wink: :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Ooudestomp said:


> Its a bit weird though, on amazon the HS10 is more expensive than the HS20, but they say the HS20 is better, not to mention 10MP vs 16MP :/




Just a quick point about Amazon pricing & why some lower spec items could appear more expensive... And why the lowest price might cost more at the checkout.

I buy a lot of stuff through Amazon.

First of all, though Amazon do stock products in their own warehouses, they also sell the same items on behalf of other dealers. When you look for a product, Amazon always indicate who is supplying it.

So, Amazon may have a product in their warehouse at one price, third party supplier selling via Amazon may have a lower price or higher price...


Also watch out for the Postage & Packaging trap. Amazon always show any charges for Postage & Packaging. These charges from third party can vary quite a lot. Always factor in the P&P cost. Often a higher unit price is less expensive that a lower one when P&P is added.

I am happy to pay a little extra (say a couple of pounds) to buy from Amazon rather than an Amazon third party supplier. Reason: service & no quibble return policy


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> I would recommend another set of batteries before another storage card. ALWAYS carry a spare set.
> 
> Imagine how I felt. For over 50 years, I wanted to visit the Grand Canyon. A few years back, I managed to do just that. I stood on the rim and my jaw dropped! What an awe inspiring vista before me. It was exactly as I had seen it in a film when I was 10 years old.
> 
> ...


That must be even more disappointing than when I when I went camping in the New Forest, back in 2004 whilst Mrs WereBo was in the USA.

The 1st evening there I'd found a Badger-sett and 'booby-trapped' the area with peanuts and dollops of peanut-butter, then sat myself down fairly close by, with a trail of nuts leading to where I was sat.

Evening came and a parent appeared out the hole, checked around then let 3 young cubs out to play. 5 minutes later, I had the 3 badger cubs scrabbling at my legs trying to get the peanuts off my knees. My camera? Still sat on the table at home, exactly where I'd forgotten to pick it up from, when I'd packed! :nonono:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hehe, must have been a bit disappointed then WereBo? Though im not planning on going to the grand canyon or snapping badgers, some batteries might be useful to get. I wanted another memory card so I can have one at home, and switch them over when I get back.

I cant wait though, with the Amazon delivery, it should be here tomorrow!
The main reason I bought such a camera is 'cause I want to shoot in RAW, so I can edit them easily, and so I can make HDRs for my art project


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Just a quick question, do you need a special type of charger for the eneloop batteries?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes - Google: MAHA MH-C800S or try Powerex MH-C800S


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

In theory, no but.... (There's always a but :grin Not all chargers will charge the batteries to full capacity, or they charge too fast and reduce the life of them.

Although rather pricey, the '*Maha MH-C800S*' (as recommended by Donald, some time ago) is computer-controlled to give the optimum charge for 1-8 batteries, and cuts each 'channel' off when the battery is charged. It can also 'condition' the battery(s) i.e. discharge then re-charge, to remove any 'partial-charge memory as well as 'soft-charge', the equivalent to a car-battery trickle-charge.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

HA!!! Snap!!! :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

but you were more correct with no but...


----------

